# Lovely



## GrantLee63 (Feb 23, 2016)

Observation:  I think the word lovely is used as a descriptor on this forum more than anywhere else ... Agree?  

DISCLAIMER!:  I'm not being critical or mean-spirited in any way, shape, or form ... just observant, plus I believe the word lovely is, well, lovely!


----------



## traderbren (Feb 23, 2016)

Well it might be because it goes so well with our other favorite word: lard.
Lovely Lard.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2016)

It's also a lovely word for describing a lovely bar of soap or a lovely lotion or even a lovely lip balm. If something we make can't be described as lovely, what good is it? Extraordinary? Marvelous? Great? Nay, Lovely just rolls off the tongue better when describing bath and body products.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 23, 2016)

I know I'm guilty! 

You know how a word just weasels its way into your speech... "lovely" is probably my most used descriptor.


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 23, 2016)

It just sounds much better than supercalifragilisticexpealidocious...


----------



## Arimara (Feb 23, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> It just sounds much better than supercalifragilisticexpealidocious...



Even the spelling is quite atrocious.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 24, 2016)

Something something something something tra la la precocious!

A lot of the more visual adjectives are harder to apply to soap ("oh what a handsome bar of soap") so it does fit the bill very well. 

Although now I will be using handsome to describe soaps. Unless they are not handsome, in which case I will say "frightful"


----------



## Arimara (Feb 24, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Something something something something tra la la precocious!
> 
> A lot of the more visual adjectives are harder to apply to soap ("oh what a handsome bar of soap") so it does fit the bill very well.
> 
> Although now I will be using handsome to describe soaps. Unless they are not handsome, in which case I will say "frightful"



I kinda pegged your soaps to be efficacious, seeing that they're made by The Efficacious Gentleman and all.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 24, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Something something something something tra la la precocious!


 

LOL. It looks like you've been taking singing lessons from my hubby.  


I find the word 'lovely' to be... well.... quite supercalifragilisticexpialidocious, and I unapologetically confess to using it a lot. :mrgreen: 


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice = not outstanding
beautiful = looks good
lovely = looks beautiful but also looks as if it has the characteristics that would be nice in the shower. 
gorgeous = close to outstanding


----------



## Arimara (Feb 24, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Nice = not outstanding
> beautiful = looks good
> lovely = looks beautiful but also looks as if it has the characteristics that would be nice in the shower.
> gorgeous = close to outstanding



Nice= great soap
Beautiful= Wow, great job!
Lovely= That beautiful soap must be nice. 
Gorgeous= Truly this is the soap of legends! :shock::clap:


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm fine with "lovely." It's the overuse of "creamy" that makes me grit my teeth. :mrgreen:


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I'm fine with "lovely." It's the overuse of "creamy" that makes me grit my teeth. :mrgreen:



Nourishing is my pet peeve.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 24, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Nourishing is my pet peeve.




Oh my gosh. This. 10x this.


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 24, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Nice = not outstanding
> 
> beautiful = looks good
> 
> ...




I think punctuation also plays into it. I (over)use the word "nice" a lot, but when I really like a soap I'll say "nice!then also add more complementary dialogue. 

I like EG's idea to start referring to soaps as handsome. We could get very creative with our adjectives..."That's a debonair bar of soap", "Ooh, captivating!" "Dreamy!" "How lyrical!" 
Just watch out for those cantankerous and incorrigible bars.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Nourishing is my pet peeve.



You win! I think this one is even better.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow!
Nothing to get all lathered up about!
Let's all play nice.:mrgreen:

It's not easy making lovely soaps.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Nice= great soap
> Beautiful= Wow, great job!
> Lovely= That beautiful soap must be nice.
> Gorgeous= Truly this is the soap of legends! :shock::clap:


 

Nice=still learning newbie that made successful soap
lovely=very pretty
beautiful=envious + I think I could do that
gorgeous= no way in my lifetime could I do that!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 25, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Nourishing is my pet peeve.



Yes, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh man, I've caught myself recently using "nourishing"... but it did look nourishing. And Creamy. Dern it.

Slatherific. Nope, that's just odd sounding.
Skin-Loving. Nah, that's worse than nourishing.

I've got it: Skintastic. That will be my descriptive from now on for those nourishing, creamy, slatherific, skin-loving soaps.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 26, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Oh man, I've caught myself recently using "nourishing"... but it did look nourishing. And Creamy. Dern it.
> 
> Slatherific. Nope, that's just odd sounding.
> Skin-Loving. Nah, that's worse than nourishing.
> ...









 Skintastic? What's next, skinsational?


----------



## traderbren (Feb 26, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Skintastic? What's next, skinsational?


skin-tilating.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 26, 2016)

traderbren said:


> skin-tilating.



That's skin-dalous.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 26, 2016)

soapalicious?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 26, 2016)

Bubblicious... Oh wait, that's taken. Mm mm, gum!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm pretty partial to "oomphy" myself. 


IrishLass


----------



## marlajune (Feb 26, 2016)

So is the purpose of this thread to make everyone aware of the use of "Lovely"?  It's a good word to describe some soaps, but I can think of lots of other great words to describe some of the soaps I've seen and made!

How about "Wow!" Is that acceptable?


----------

